# Starting problems.



## ErikS (Jul 11, 2005)

Symptoms:

- Key stuck in ignition. The key release button will not depress.
- Every time I try to start it it engages the starter motor, which then spins for a split second, then blows the ignition fuse under the hood.

I am thinking some sort of overload somewhere.
Solenoid? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ErikS (Jul 11, 2005)

*Update*

Ok. 
More info:

Unhooked the Starter motor and solenoid from the battery.
As soon as I twist the key around in the ignition the dash lights light up and then the ignition fuse (fusible link next to battery (30amp PAL fuse) blows and renders the dash dark.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

ErikS said:


> Symptoms:
> 
> - Key stuck in ignition. The key release button will not depress.
> - Every time I try to start it it engages the starter motor, which then spins for a split second, then blows the ignition fuse under the hood.
> ...



here you go

1. internal short in battery

2. shorted primary wire from the battery to ground (body).

the key thing will go away when the battery power is corrected.


----------

